# Few white tiny worms...



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

What disease was that??? n how to get rid of them?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Where are the worms? We need A LOT more info about the tank.


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

The tank was 20gal. n 4 gold fish in it... 

The worms were in the water...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What are your water parameters? How long has the tank been set up? How big are the fish? What are your cleaning methods? And how tiny are they?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The worms are just swimmin in the water? You need to be more descriptive.
By the way, 4 goldfish in a 20 gallon tank is asking for trouble, no matter the size of them.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If they're sort of big and wiggle around in the water they're most likely nematodes.
Harmless but annoying because they breed like crazy.

They usually turn up when water quality go down or there's a lot of detritus.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Giving us the water parameters would be extremely beneficial right now. What you are describing sounds like Flatworms or Roundworms.

If it is nematodes, it usually is caused by an access of food, dead or decaying fish, poor water conditions, decaying plants, over stocking ect.

Weekly cleaning/tank maintenance will help control them. Giving a good vacuum would be great right now, maybe 40% to 50%. Start feeding less until this is under control. Make sure the fish eat it all and there is no waste. After you clean the tank you can stop feeding your fish for about 3 days. This may sounds cruel but they will be fine but it will help a great deal.

If this does not work you may have to use a parasite medication like Clout to get rid of it.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have found that parasite medication does not work for nematodes. The key is to do better gravel vacuming. Since that is where all the excess food and decaying matter is. That also means that is where they are going to reproduce. To get rid of my nematodes all I did was gravel vacume more than usial for a little while. Then every week at waterchange time, I would vacume better. That cured my nematodes.


----------



## tropicaldom (Mar 10, 2006)

i got them sometimes


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

The small white worms won't hurt the fish, but they are a symptom of gravel containing too much uneaten food, and that is not good for your fish. I would simply do a few water changes while cleaning your gravel with a gravel washing syphon.


----------

